
Meditation for Programmers - flancian
https://flancia.org/mine/meditation-for-programmers/
======
flancian
Author here. I'm going through the process of getting back into writing, so
posting some of my own material sometimes to try to get an audience -- which I
know is a bit awkward, but oh well. Hopefully it can be interesting for HN.

Please let me know if you have any questions or comments!

